# Low Nicotine DIY juices for MTL setups



## CJB85 (29/4/19)

Hi everyone
One the recommendation of @CaliGuy, I have decided to give MTL another go (after my Berserker leaked all over my Pico when the shop wicked it). I decided to wick it myself last night and all was good an dry this morning.

Currently running at 0.64 Ohms and doing 22.5 Watts.
Red Pill is pretty good in it, but the Molinberry Bounty (6% One Shot DYI mix) is very muted in it.
So, my eventual question is what the best One Shot juice options are for a low Nic MTL setup? 
Are there specific profiles, brands etc to go for (or avoid) and do I just mix it according to packaging, or will there be a benefit in mixing it at an increased strength (for instance doing the Bounty one at 10% instead of the recommended 6%)?

Any help would be appreciated, kind of liking the "frugal nature" of the MTL setup today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

